# L'Angolo della recensione



## Hellseven (7 Luglio 2014)

Questo è un thread trasversale.
Ognuno può recensire quel che crede, qualunque cosa, di qualunque tipo e/o genere.
Un disco, un film, un libro, un capo di abbigliamento, una moto, un cibo .... tutto di tutto.
Ma senza una recensione, anche breve e asciutta purchè contenga una piccola motivazione del perché ritenete questo o quello, vi prego, non postate 
Benvenuti


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Luglio 2014)

Avevo letto "l'angolo della recessione" e tutto sommato mi pareva un buon titolo.


----------



## Hellseven (7 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Avevo letto "l'angolo della recessione" e tutto sommato mi pareva un buon titolo.


Beh, crealo tu, perché no? In effetti sarebbe attualissimo


----------



## lolapal (7 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Avevo letto "l'angolo della recessione" e tutto sommato mi pareva un buon titolo.


:rotfl: Sei quattromendo!
H7 non gli dar retta, a me piace molto la tua idea... appena mi fermo posto qualcosa...


----------



## Hellseven (7 Luglio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> :rotfl: Sei quattromendo!
> H7 non gli dar retta, a me piace molto la tua idea... appena mi fermo posto qualcosa...


Che onore, grazie doppie


----------



## lolapal (7 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> *Che onore*, grazie doppie


 esageroso...


----------



## Hellseven (7 Luglio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> esageroso...


Dovresti ben sapere quanto ti stimo ....:smile:


----------



## lolapal (7 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Dovresti ben sapere quanto ti stimo ....:smile:


:smile: e tu, che la cosa è reciproca :smile:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Luglio 2014)

*Recensisco Indipendenza di Matteo Mion e Giuliano ZUlin*

“Indipendenza” è un libro assolutamente made in Veneto, nato dall’entusiasmo di un editore giovane e ambizioso Angelo Pastrello, patron della trevigiana Editoriale Programma, e di due firme di Libero, il caporedattore veronese Giuliano Zulin e l’avvocato padovano Matteo Mion. La copertina di Paolo Mameli con il Leone marciano che cerca una via fuga alla disfatta italiana rappresenta al meglio lo smarrimento di molti Veneti che assistono impotenti allo sgretolarsi delle certezze sociali ed economiche che avevano costruito nei decenni del dopoguerra. Il tocco di nobiltà giornalistica è affidato ai sapienti cenni iniziali del Direttore di Libero Maurizio Belpietro e al padre putativo non solo di Libero, ma anche delle penne di Zulin e Mion, Vittorio Feltri. E’ presente anche l’investitura istituzionale del governatore Zaia che per l’occasione si firma Presidente del Veneto, costretto al difficile ruolo di rappresentare quelle istituzioni che al contempo vorrebbe superare nella loro vetustezza. Il travaglio di Zaia è quello di molti Veneti che adorano l’Italia, ma non sopportano la malaburocrazia e il malcostume del centralismo romanocentrico che stanno affondando la nazione intera. Il libro ripercorre i primi vagiti politici della ricerca di un percorso lecito e democratico per raggiungere l’indipendenza del Veneto, quando fu Libero proprio per mano di Zulin e Mion, nel silenzio di tutti gli altri quotidiani, a pubblicare la lettera con cui il governatore Zaia sottoponeva all’ufficio legale regionale il quesito sulla legalità di un referendum consultivo indipendentista. A testimoniare il sentimento identitario marciano c’è Davide Guiotto dell’associazione Raixe Venete con un’introduzione commovente da leggere tutta d’un fiato. In totale 160 pagine con cui i due Autori dipingono un affresco, talvolta anche critico, del loro amato Veneto. I sei capitoli vanno dalle battute scanzonate di Mion all’analisi della crisi vista dall’occhio economista di Zulin con la chiusura della lectio magistralis del Prof. Pizzati. Gli Autori non si soffermano sulla politica, ma vogliono scuotere il sentimento identitario dei Veneti. Indipendenza in una lettura costituzionalmente orientata non significa nulla, ma va letta Libertà. Resistenza ghandiana e libertà di un popolo (veneto, siculo, campano, scozzese o catalano non fa differenza) di poter discutere del proprio presente e del proprio futuro sia esso unitario, federalista, autonomista o indipendentista senza che Roma mandi la Digos per intimidire i relatori. Confidiamo nel pensiero del più gran liberale di sempre Voltaire “Non condivido le tue idee, ma lotterò con tutte le forze, perché tu possa esprimerle” . “Indipendenza” uscirà in abbinamento a Libero il 24 aprile (solo nelle edicole del Veneto) per celebrare le festività di San Marco e costerà meno di un pacchetto di sigarette: la lettura è consigliata a Veneti e non!


----------



## Nicka (8 Luglio 2014)

Sono indecisa se recensire le cibarie sicule di cui mi sto nutrendo o i tomi che mi sono portata appresso da leggere...
Ovviamente letture da vacanza, che se non fossi in vacanza oltre 900 pagine non saprei quando leggerle!


----------



## perplesso (8 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sono indecisa se recensire le cibarie sicule di cui mi sto nutrendo o i tomi che mi sono portata appresso da leggere...
> Ovviamente letture da vacanza, che se non fossi in vacanza oltre 900 pagine non saprei quando leggerle!


voto per la pasticceria siciliana


----------



## Caciottina (8 Luglio 2014)

Posso recensire la mia marmellata?:singleeye:


----------



## Hellseven (8 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Posso recensire la mia marmellata?:singleeye:


Come no.
Tutto, potete recensire tutto.
vedi il Conte? mica si è fatto problemi :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (8 Luglio 2014)

*Recensione di una marmellata*

La mia marmellata e' buona.
In generale intendo, ma nel caso specifico, quindi vediamo una marmellata di arance e pomIdoro, e' superbuonerrima.
Non va mangiata con burro e pane, ne solo col pane. Io credo che andrebbe mangiata solo con i formaggi.
Il porcedimento e' lo stesso per qualsiasi jam, ma senza fruttapec, e con pochissimo zucchero.
Colore: un colore caldo come il tramonto, ambrato, e brilla di luce propria.
Consistenza: morbida, soffice, e decisa allo stesso tempo. Contiene bites di arance e di pomIdoro.
sapore: wow...messo in confronto alla mia marmellata il miele ambrosoli e' insignificante


----------



## Hellseven (8 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> La mia marmellata e' buona.
> In generale intendo, ma nel caso specifico, quindi vediamo una marmellata di arance e pomIdoro, e' superbuonerrima.
> Non va mangiata con burro e pane, ne solo col pane. Io credo che andrebbe mangiata solo con i formaggi.
> Il porcedimento e' lo stesso per qualsiasi jam, ma senza fruttapec, e con pochissimo zucchero.
> ...


 Mi hai fatto venire l'acqualina in bocca .... Anche se la combinazione arance pomodoro è ... insolita? ma mi voglio fidare del tuo giudizio:smile:


----------



## Nicka (8 Luglio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> voto per la pasticceria siciliana


Bene!!!

Ho assaggiato il cannolo in ogni stagione...sono arrivata alla conclusione che la ricotta prodotta in primavera sia la migliore in assoluto!
E non bisogna fermarsi in città a prendere certe cose, ma spostarsi...
Nel Trapanese ad esempio i migliori li ho mangiati a Erice e a Napola...
A Palermo se devo essere sincera non mi hanno entusiasmata, ma a Palermo va alla grande la Setteveli...un tripudio di cioccolato!!!
Sui biscotti alla pasta di mandorle non mi esprimo visto che le mandorle non le posso mangiare!


----------



## Hellseven (8 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bene!!!
> 
> Ho assaggiato il cannolo in ogni stagione...sono arrivata alla conclusione che la ricotta prodotta in primavera sia la migliore in assoluto!
> E non bisogna fermarsi in città a prendere certe cose, ma spostarsi...
> ...


sai che a catania ho mangiato la setteveli al pistacchio? la parola é: nirvana


----------



## Nicka (8 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> La mia marmellata e' buona.
> In generale intendo, ma nel caso specifico, quindi vediamo una marmellata di arance e pomIdoro, e' superbuonerrima.
> Non va mangiata con burro e pane, ne solo col pane. Io credo che andrebbe mangiata solo con i formaggi.
> Il porcedimento e' lo stesso per qualsiasi jam, ma senza fruttapec, e con pochissimo zucchero.
> ...


Sai fare anche quella di cipolle?
Anche quella coi formaggi è una bontà!


----------



## Caciottina (8 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sai fare anche quella di cipolle?
> Anche quella coi formaggi è una bontà!



si le mermellate le so fare un po tutte, con le cipolle l ho fatta caramellate e normali con aceto...
ovviamente non le faccio per me..a me non piace la mermallata...nessuna marmellata....le faccio per glia ltri...
hai presente bree van de kamp? e cco io sono cosi...col cestino sottobraccio pieno di muffin e marmellate che me ne vado in giro saltellando a consegnrle ai vicino appena rrivati....


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2014)

Interessante la serie tv House of cards.
Non recensisco oltre perché è da vedere per gustare la struttura letteraria trasposta in immagini in modo molto interessante.


----------



## Nicka (8 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Interessante la serie tv House of cards.
> Non recensisco oltre perché è da vedere per gustare la struttura letteraria trasposta in immagini in modo molto interessante.


Me ne hanno parlato molto bene...ho la prima puntata da guardare...quando torno a casa la guarderò!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Interessante la serie tv House of cards.
> Non recensisco oltre perché è da vedere per gustare la struttura letteraria trasposta in immagini in modo molto interessante.


Hai visto che Cristina Yang se n'è andata da GA?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Hai visto che Cristina Yang se n'è andata da GA?


 ti ho pensata!
Ma con tutte le canzoni che sono state scritte dovevano ballare su quella?
Sarà che non so abbastanza l'inglese per apprezzare le parole che magari avevano un senso.
E quella di Saranno famosi è dimagrita un botto o ho visto male?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> ti ho pensata!
> Ma con tutte le canzoni che sono state scritte dovevano ballare su quella?
> Sarà che non so abbastanza l'inglese per apprezzare le parole che magari avevano un senso.
> E quella di Saranno famosi è dimagrita un botto o ho visto male?


É dimagrita? Non me ne sono accorta...

Però hai visto il colpo di scena finale? Meredith ha un'altra sorella! Figlia di Webber? Ma proprio stronzetta la madre che l'aveva data in adozione...


----------



## Fantastica (8 Luglio 2014)

*Nynphomaniac I e II*

Una cagata pazzesca, per dirla nobile.

Disturbante, ma non perché sia solo cupo (lo è), non perché sia disperato (lo è), non perché rappresenti il sesso come dolore (lo fa), ma perché non si capisce cosa voglia dire.
Von Trier è un cattolico, e presta la sua versione cattolica rigorista e ipocrita del senso di colpa a un personaggio, la protagonista, che cattolica non è. Questa è una delle stonature. La più macroscopica però sta nel fatto che una patologia viene trattata in modo confuso: qualche volta come un atto di ribellione sociale e culturale (ma non si capisce bene a cosa, dal momento che non viene ambientato socialmente nulla, ma tutto sembra racchiuso nel ristretto, claustrofobico mondo interiore assai poco sviluppato di questa ragazza); qualche volta come un dato di fatto che distrugge la vita, ma a cui non sembra possibile opporsi, come se non ci fossero schiere di psico pronti a dare una mano, in Danimarca poi!
Il che ha dell'assurdo.
Un'altra stonatura sta nel tentativo di rendere metaforico o addirittura simbolico questo disturbo, con venature davvero grottesche di richiami alla tradizione del sacro (una scena ridicola è quella della lievitazione della bambina a cui appaiono due donne che sarebbero secondo il suo ascoltatore-confessore non ricordo quali divinità).
Un'altra stonatura sta nei cortocircuiti della sceneggiatura che comporta dei salti logici non dovuti proprio a fantastica inventiva, ma proprio ad errori (a meno che nella versione lunga non vi sia una qualche giustificazione).
Me lo sono sciroppato perché un paio di persone me l'hanno consigliato.
Ma sconsiglio vivamente.

Non è una recensione, Hell, è più un pamphlet in pillole, chiedo venia.:smile:


----------



## Nicka (8 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> É dimagrita? Non me ne sono accorta...
> 
> Però hai visto il colpo di scena finale? Meredith ha un'altra sorella! Figlia di Webber? Ma proprio stronzetta la madre che l'aveva data in adozione...


USATE LO SPOILER PORCA DI QUELLA PORCA DI QUELLA PORCA!!!!

Torno in me...


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> É dimagrita? Non me ne sono accorta...
> 
> Però hai visto il colpo di scena finale? Meredith ha un'altra sorella! Figlia di Webber? Ma proprio stronzetta la madre che l'aveva data in adozione...


Oh un nuovo personaggio doveva entrare. Voglio vedere come spiegano come abbia potuto nascondere una gravidanza, facendo il chirurgo.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh un nuovo personaggio doveva entrare. Voglio vedere come spiegano come abbia potuto nascondere una gravidanza, facendo il chirurgo.


mah... diranno che era ingrassata...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Una cagata pazzesca, per dirla nobile.
> 
> Disturbante, ma non perché sia solo cupo (lo è), non perché sia disperato (lo è), non perché rappresenti il sesso come dolore (lo fa), ma perché non si capisce cosa voglia dire.
> Von Trier è un cattolico, e presta la sua versione cattolica rigorista e ipocrita del senso di colpa a un personaggio, la protagonista, che cattolica non è. Questa è una delle stonature. La più macroscopica però sta nel fatto che una patologia viene trattata in modo confuso: qualche volta come un atto di ribellione sociale e culturale (ma non si capisce bene a cosa, dal momento che non viene ambientato socialmente nulla, ma tutto sembra racchiuso nel ristretto, claustrofobico mondo interiore assai poco sviluppato di questa ragazza); qualche volta come un dato di fatto che distrugge la vita, ma a cui non sembra possibile opporsi, come se non ci fossero schiere di psico pronti a dare una mano, in Danimarca poi!
> ...


Fantastica ti ho chiesto più e più volte una recensione di Maps to the Stars di Cronenberg!




PS Spoiler: La pazza ustionata ammazza Julianne Moore prendendola a randellate in testa con una statuetta dell'Oscar. Schizzi di sangue ovunque.


----------



## Hellseven (8 Luglio 2014)

Curiosità : ma riuscite a seguire tutte le puntate delle varie serie? Ma come fate?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Curiosità : ma riuscite a seguire tutte le puntate delle varie serie? Ma come fate?


Io solo GA. C'è solo una sera alla settimana, non è troppo impegnativo

L'anno scorso seguivo anche Dexter ma è finito


----------



## Hellseven (8 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Io solo GA. C'è solo una sera alla settimana, non è troppo impegnativo
> 
> L'anno scorso seguivo anche Dexter ma è finito


Io ne seguirei un sacco ma mi è ' impossibile: sugli hells Angels sugli zombi persino su dei porno studios nella San Fernando valley io oppos il solito represso ooopppssdd


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Io ne seguirei un sacco ma mi è ' impossibile: sugli hells Angels sugli zombi persino su dei porno studios nella San Fernando valley io oppos il solito represso ooopppssdd


Non hai MySky? 
Registri la serie e poi fai un'indigestione quando hai tempo :mrgreen:
Ho visto qualche episodio anch'io ma è di una tristezza infinita.


----------



## Hellseven (8 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non hai MySky?
> Registri la serie e poi fai un'indigestione quando hai tempo :mrgreen:
> Ho visto qualche episodio anch'io ma è di una tristezza infinita.


Lo so mai visto in verità ma si ricollega ad un post da cui è' emerso che sono un pornografo e mi autodenigravo ironicamente, ho Sky ma è monopolio dei figli vedo però molti film mai serie


----------



## contepinceton (8 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Una cagata pazzesca, per dirla nobile.
> 
> Disturbante, ma non perché sia solo cupo (lo è), non perché sia disperato (lo è), non perché rappresenti il sesso come dolore (lo fa), ma perché non si capisce cosa voglia dire.
> Von Trier è un cattolico, e presta la sua versione cattolica rigorista e ipocrita del senso di colpa a un personaggio, la protagonista, che cattolica non è. Questa è una delle stonature. La più macroscopica però sta nel fatto che una patologia viene trattata in modo confuso: qualche volta come un atto di ribellione sociale e culturale (ma non si capisce bene a cosa, dal momento che non viene ambientato socialmente nulla, ma tutto sembra racchiuso nel ristretto, claustrofobico mondo interiore assai poco sviluppato di questa ragazza); qualche volta come un dato di fatto che distrugge la vita, ma a cui non sembra possibile opporsi, come se non ci fossero schiere di psico pronti a dare una mano, in Danimarca poi!
> ...


E Dogville lo hai visto?
A me piace molto quel film

E anche il regista
Ma se dici che sto nimpho fa cagare non lo vado a vedere eh?

Speta anche Europa mi è piaciuto da morire...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E Dogville lo hai visto?
> A me piace molto quel film
> 
> E anche il regista
> ...


Dogville è bellissimo


----------



## Fantastica (8 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Dogville è bellissimo


Sì, infatti l'ho pure comprato, per averlo 

Ti farò la recensione di Cronenberg, promesso.


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Luglio 2014)

*La Gang del Pensiero di Tibor Fischer*

Penso di aver comprato almeno una decina di copie, regalandole ad altrettanti amici. E diventa sempre più difficile trovarlo.

Nelle librerie lo piazzano tra i gialli/polizieschi. In realtà è un romanzo filosofico, che parla delle delusioni e della speranza, della passione e della rassegnazione, condito di una autoironia sagace e brillante che ne rende la lettura estremamente goduriosa, così come godurioso e amante della vita è, nonostante la sua apparente rassegnazione alle sconfitte della vita, il protagonista.
(Tradotto: ho riso fino alle lacrime)

Filosofo fallito e in fuga dalla sua patria, l'Inghilterra, Eddie Coffin si rifugia in Francia, dove incontrerà per caso l'altrettanto fallito e miserevole piccolo criminale Hubert.
Quasi per caso, cominceranno una sfolgorante carriera di rapinatori di banche  ("Avere in mano una pistola è come essere automaticamente dalla parte del giusto in un dialogo socratico").

Romanzo talvolta amaro e amareggiato, condito però di una ironia feroce e disincantata, di umorismo colto ma per nulla snob (come fai a fare lo snob quando hai la sfortunata tendenza ad essere arrestato dalla polizia in costume adamitico?), la struttura è molto particolare e può renderne difficile il primo approccio.

Brevi paragrafi intercalano lo svolgimento della storia, conditi da titoli fantasiosi, da pensieri in libertà, da considerazioni e ricordi del protagonista che guarda le vicende che gli stanno accadendo con l'apparente noncuranza di chi ha già rinunciato a tutto, di chi ha -sembra- rinunciato a un futuro, mentre il flusso temporale balzella avanti e indietro con apparente noncuranza. 

Fino a che la storia e lo stile (unico, brillante, originale, fantasioso, esuberante!) ti inchiodano e ti conducono fino alla fine, fino all'ultima pagina.

E scopriremo che -ma chi non lo sa?- "l'infinito è freddo e buio, e il vero calore non viene dalle stelle, ma dagli impacchi di pelle".


----------



## Kid (9 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Dogville è bellissimo


Quoto


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2014)

Per capire un po' di economia e di come si sia diffusa una certa ideologia economica a livello mondiale (la cosiddetta scuola di Chicago) consiglio un libro di economia che sto leggendo, di molte pagine ma di piacevole lettura perché fonti e dati sono riportati nelle note di ogni capitolo e sostengono l'argomentazione che è invece scorrevole: "Il prezzo della diseguaglianza" di Joseph E. Stiglitz (premio Nobel 2001 per l'economia).
Si trovano spiegazioni anche al caso italiano, anche se non date direttamente perché l'autore ha una prospettiva più ampia.
Spiega come sia fondamentale il ruolo della politica e come si possano favorire interessi privati a scapito del bene comune.
Parla anche di come dare concessioni pubbliche (aeree edificabili o concessioni governative) a un prezzo non di mercato o garantire posizioni di monopolio sia una scelta scriteriata a breve e a lungo termine.


----------



## Kid (10 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per capire un po' di economia e di come si sia diffusa una certa ideologia economica a livello mondiale (la cosiddetta scuola di Chicago) consiglio un libro di economia che sto leggendo, di molte pagine ma di piacevole lettura perché fonti e dati sono riportati nelle note di ogni capitolo e sostengono l'argomentazione che è invece scorrevole: "Il prezzo della diseguaglianza" di Joseph E. Stiglitz (premio Nobel 2001 per l'economia).
> Si trovano spiegazioni anche al caso italiano, anche se non date direttamente perché l'autore ha una prospettiva più ampia.
> Spiega come sia fondamentale il ruolo della politica e come si possano favorire interessi privati a scapito del bene comune.
> Parla anche di come dare concessioni pubbliche (aeree edificabili o concessioni governative) a un prezzo non di mercato o garantire posizioni di monopolio sia una scelta scriteriata a breve e a lungo termine.


Na roba leggerina proprio, da leggere sotto l'ombrellone! :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Na roba leggerina proprio, da leggere sotto l'ombrellone! :mrgreen:


E' pesante da trasportare ma non da leggere. Ha la tipica qualità della scrittura americana di essere accessibile anche a chi, come me, non sa molto di economia.
Dopo però se ne sa abbastanza!


----------



## danny (10 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per capire un po' di economia e di come si sia diffusa una certa ideologia economica a livello mondiale (la cosiddetta scuola di Chicago) consiglio un libro di economia che sto leggendo, di molte pagine ma di piacevole lettura perché fonti e dati sono riportati nelle note di ogni capitolo e sostengono l'argomentazione che è invece scorrevole: "Il prezzo della diseguaglianza" di Joseph E. Stiglitz (premio Nobel 2001 per l'economia).
> Si trovano spiegazioni anche al caso italiano, anche se non date direttamente perché l'autore ha una prospettiva più ampia.
> Spiega come sia fondamentale il ruolo della politica e come si possano favorire interessi privati a scapito del bene comune.
> Parla anche di come dare concessioni pubbliche (aeree edificabili o concessioni governative) a un prezzo non di mercato o garantire posizioni di monopolio sia una scelta scriteriata a breve e a lungo termine.



Già.
I Chicago Boys di Milton Friedman.
Tempo fa mi leggevo anche il blog di Alberto Bagnai, di cui possiedo anche il libro.
http://goofynomics.blogspot.it/
Vanno ricercati gli articoli più vecchi.
I giornali non li leggo più.
Proprio oggi un'autrice di un blog del mio quartiere  lamentava che era misteriosamente sparito da un articolo di un quotidiano il M5S come firmatario di una mozione per il salvataggio degli alberi della piazza dove abito, per lasciar spazio solo a una coalizione di destra.
Bah!


----------



## giorgiocan (10 Luglio 2014)

"Waking Life", di R. Linklater [2001] è uno dei film più intriganti che abbia mai visto. Si sviluppa in una serie di dialoghi sulla vita e sui sogni, ed il tema centrale è proprio l'esplorazione del sottile confine tra sogno e realtà: si parla di coma, sogno lucido, visione mistica...
Ma il prodotto è poliedrico sotto ogni punto di vista. E' realizzato tramite la tecnica del Rotoscope, che consiste nel ridisegnare digitalmente la pellicola dopo le riprese. In questo caso ogni capitolo del film è stato realizzato da un artista o uno studio grafico differenti.
La colonna sonora è strepitosa: realizzata da G.Gill e interpretata dalla Tosca Tango Orchestra, che compare in alcuni momenti del fim. Sicuramente un film da vedere e rivedere, i livelli da "leggere" sono troppi per cogliere tutto in una sola volta.
Per gente che ama farsi (e farsi fare) un sacco di domande. E per chi non ha paura di scoprire che tutto ciò che consideriamo reale potrebbe non essere mai esistito al di fuori di un sogno.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Già.
> I* Chicago Boys di Milton Friedman.*
> Tempo fa mi leggevo anche il blog di Alberto Bagnai, di cui possiedo anche il libro.
> http://goofynomics.blogspot.it/
> ...


Siamo stati bombardati per anni con le affermazioni di quella scuola e ormai molti le considerano La Verità.
Seguirò Bagnai.
Anche se l'uscita dall'euro mi pare improponibile.
L'inflazione e la svalutazione della lira favorivano l'esportazione in tempi diversi quando la concorrenza dell'est non c'era. Ora per far guadagnare gli esportatori dovremmo ridurre il nostro tenore di vita a livelli impensabili.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> "Waking Life", di R. Linklater [2001] è uno dei film più intriganti che abbia mai visto. Si sviluppa in una serie di dialoghi sulla vita e sui sogni, ed il tema centrale è proprio l'esplorazione del sottile confine tra sogno e realtà: si parla di coma, sogno lucido, visione mistica...
> Ma il prodotto è poliedrico sotto ogni punto di vista. E' realizzato tramite la tecnica del Rotoscope, che consiste nel ridisegnare digitalmente la pellicola dopo le riprese. In questo caso ogni capitolo del film è stato realizzato da un artista o uno studio grafico differenti.
> La colonna sonora è strepitosa: realizzata da G.Gill e interpretata dalla Tosca Tango Orchestra, che compare in alcuni momenti del fim. Sicuramente un film da vedere e rivedere, i livelli da "leggere" sono troppi per cogliere tutto in una sola volta.
> Per gente che ama farsi (e farsi fare) un sacco di domande. E per chi non ha paura di scoprire che tutto ciò che consideriamo reale potrebbe non essere mai esistito al di fuori di un sogno.


Ho visto con quella tecnica 
*A Scanner Darkly - Un oscuro scrutare http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Scanner_Darkly_-_Un_oscuro_scrutare*


----------



## Hellseven (10 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho visto con quella tecnica
> *A Scanner Darkly - Un oscuro scrutare http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Scanner_Darkly_-_Un_oscuro_scrutare*


Grande libro di Dick, durissimo, complessissimo, bellissimo


----------



## lolapal (12 Luglio 2014)

*per jb e per chi può essere interessato*

Non è affatto il mio genere... li ha scoperti Marito, che è la musica più nelle sue corde... quello che mi colpisce di questo disco è l'amalgama tra una vocalità particolare come quella del black metal e suoni e arrangiamenti molto più pop-rock-elettronici. Da notare l'accorgimento di posizionare la voce molto all'interno del mix proprio, a mio modesto avviso, per favorire questo amalgama. Non ho ancora capito se le mie orecchie sono infastidite o affascinate... 
Interessanti gli interludi rock acustici, che mi ricordano molto i Radiohead. :smile:

[video=youtube;GfbLWHT7vUU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GfbLWHT7vUU[/video]


----------



## Hellseven (15 Luglio 2014)

*Il Vostre disco preferito?*

Quale è? E soprattutto, perchè?
Il mio, dopo una selezione durissima e una violenza a me stesso fortissima - perché nel mio cuore ve ne sono altri a quasi pari merito - è Let it bleed degli Stones.
Perché è quello che più di ogni altro raccoglie alla perfezione in se l'Idea stonesiana di canzone, intesa come perfetto conubbio tra musica (la deriva blues e r'n'r di Keef) e testi (la debauchery di Mick). 
Gimme Shelter (per la rivista Rolling Stone il riff rock per antonomasia) e Midnight Rambler (altro che death metal e Marylin Manson o altri pseudo malvagi che non si sono inventati nulla ....)
Il tutto condito da insapettate sorprese (v. il quasi gospel di You cant' always get what you want) e il quasi country della title track che rendono l'opera ancora più ricca e completa.
:up:


----------



## Tubarao (15 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Quale è? E soprattutto, perchè?
> Il mio, dopo una selezione durissima e una violenza a me stesso fortissima - perché nel mio cuore ve ne sono altri a quasi pari merito - è Let it bleed degli Stones.
> Perché è quello che più di ogni altro raccoglie alla perfezione in se l'Idea stonesiana di canzone, intesa come perfetto conubbio tra musica (la deriva blues e r'n'r di Keef) e testi (la debauchery di Mick).
> Gimme Shelter (per la rivista Rolling Stone il riff rock per antonomasia) e Midnight Rambler (altro che death metal e Marylin Manson o altri pseudo malvagi che non si sono inventati nulla ....)
> ...



Born To Run di Bruce Springsteen (La E-Street band nella piena maturità artistica)
Alchemy (Doppio Live dei Dire Straits)
London Calling  (Il top dei Clash)


----------



## Hellseven (15 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Born To Run di Bruce Springsteen (La E-Street band nella piena maturità artistica)
> Alchemy (Doppio Live dei Dire Straits)
> London Calling  (Il top dei Clash)


Bello, un altro vecchio classic rocker, come il sottoscritto.
Ti seguo sui Clash, non ti seguo in toto sui Dire Straits (io adoro i primi due album, quelli in cui era il fingerpicking a farla da padrone) e non riesco a seguirti sul Boss.
Prenti stretti e amici carisimi adorano il Boss, a me ha sempre .... annoiato, perdonami :smile:


----------



## free (15 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Bello, un altro vecchio classic rocker, come il sottoscritto.
> Ti seguo sui Clash, non ti seguo in toto sui Dire Straits (io adoro i primi due album, quelli in cui era il fingerpicking a farla da padrone) e non riesco a seguirti sul Boss.
> Prenti stretti e amici carisimi adorano il Boss,* a me ha sempre .... annoiato*, perdonami :smile:



anche a me, ed è pure tamarrissimo, troppo americano


----------



## Fantastica (15 Luglio 2014)

Miglior album della storia, per me: The White Album dei Beatles. A ruota, Ummagumma, Pink Floyd. Per amore personalissimo, If I could only remember my name, di David Crosby.
Se devo scegliere un album di Springsteen, che non amo, scelgo il Live Hammersmith London '75.

Se devo scegliere solo col cuore, il miglior album di sempre per me è Radiohead, In Rainbows.


----------



## Hellseven (15 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Miglior album della storia, per me: The White Album dei Beatles. A ruota, Ummagumma, Pink Floyd. *Per amore personalissimo, If I could only remember my name, di David Crosby.*
> Se devo scegliere un album di Springsteen, che non amo, scelgo il Live Hammersmith London '75.
> 
> Se devo scegliere solo col cuore, il miglior album di sempre per me è Radiohead, In Rainbows.


E qui, Fantastica, io mi inginocchio e ti bacio i piedi con devozione e ammirazione. Ma davvero, col Cuore.


----------



## Fantastica (15 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> E qui, Fantastica, io mi inginocchio e ti bacio i piedi con devozione e ammirazione. Ma davvero, col Cuore.


:sorriso3: mi emoziona sempre quell'album. Se sei intenditore del genere, una canzone che dovrebbe farti fremere è "Wooden ships" cantata in duo Grace Slick-Crosby: a confronto l'originale è _quasi_ nullo


----------



## Hellseven (15 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> :sorriso3: mi emoziona sempre quell'album. Se sei intenditore del genere, una canzone che dovrebbe farti fremere è "Wooden ships" cantata in duo Grace Slick-Crosby: a confronto l'originale è _quasi_ nullo


Concordo in pieno.
Ma quella che mi da ancora i brividi è laughning ....

[video=youtube;pzvylMnCe3k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzvylMnCe3k[/video]


----------



## Fantastica (15 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Concordo in pieno.
> Ma quella che mi da ancora i brividi è laughning ....


Eh sì, la migliore... seguita di un centimetro da "Song with no words":smile:


----------



## Tubarao (15 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Bello, un altro vecchio classic rocker, come il sottoscritto.
> Ti seguo sui Clash, non ti seguo in toto sui Dire Straits (io adoro i primi due album, quelli in cui era il fingerpicking a farla da padrone) e non riesco a seguirti sul Boss.
> Prenti stretti e amici carisimi adorano il Boss, a me ha sempre .... annoiato, perdonami :smile:


Hai mai assistito ad un suo concerto ? Energia. Energia pura.


----------



## Hellseven (15 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Hai mai assistito ad un suo concerto ? Energia. Energia pura.


Lo so, mi dicono sia magico.
Ma poi rende su vinile e in studio?
Ricordo che quando ero ragazzo i suoi bootleg spopolavano


----------



## Tubarao (15 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> E qui, Fantastica, io mi inginocchio e ti bacio i piedi con devozione e ammirazione. Ma davvero, col Cuore.



Qui si scade nel Fetish


----------



## Hellseven (15 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Qui si scade nel Fetish


Senti lo sai che l'altro giorno in spiaggia m'è capitata una cosa strana.
Mai fregato un cazzo dei piedi delle donne.
Poi però ho visto questa bella ragazza, veramente bella, procace ma non in modo vistoso, con un bel viso anche pulito.
Insomma uno spettacolo.
Poi lo sguardo si è casualmente posato sui piedi: ed erano orrendi. Palmari, tozzi, brutti forte.
La beltà della giovane donna m'è scaduta tutta ....


----------



## Caciottina (15 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Senti lo sai che l'altro giorno in spiaggia m'è capitata una cosa strana.
> Mai fregato un cazzo dei piedi delle donne.
> Poi però ho visto questa bella ragazza, veramente bella, procace ma non in modo vistoso, con un bel viso anche pulito.
> Insomma uno spettacolo.
> ...


pero penso anche che, chesso, 10 anni fa non l avresti nemmeno notato....e; possibilissimo, quasi errimo


----------



## Tubarao (15 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> pero penso anche che, chesso, 10 anni fa non l avresti nemmeno notato....e; possibilissimo, quasi errimo


errimo è molto più di issimo. Una cifra di più.


----------



## Caciottina (15 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> errimo è molto più di issimo. Una cifra di più.



anfatti. ho sbagliato?


----------



## Tubarao (15 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> anfatti. ho sbagliato?


None


----------



## Caciottina (15 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> None


molto bene


----------



## Tubarao (15 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> anfatti. ho sbagliato?


Però anfatti è un po' coatto.....


----------



## Caciottina (15 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Però anfatti è un po' coatto.....


dichi?


----------



## Tubarao (15 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> dichi?


Avoja


----------



## Hellseven (15 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> pero penso anche che, chesso, 10 anni fa non l avresti nemmeno notato....e; possibilissimo, quasi errimo


Il padre di un mio caro amico, uomo saggio, qualche anno mi disse:
figliolo, quando cominci a passare dalla quantità alla qualità vuol dire che stai invecchiando ....


----------

